# i need you to recommend a book for me



## iahm87 (Feb 13, 2009)

I need a book on how to live the Christian life surrounded by unbelievers. At home everyone is an unbeliever except me. Also at work where there's 40 employees, most are unbelievers, and the few who call themselves Christians act like the world, so I don't know whether they are truly saved. Only my boss is Christian and he teaches bible study.

Whenever I'm at work I'm asking God that he would guard my tongue from speaking anything that would disgrace him, and from lusting attractive customers. So far i'm doing pretty well on sins of commission. But sins of omission i'm not doing so well. I'm not talking to them about Christ because i'm afraid it would be awkward. But I would ask God for strength in this area. I know that I should preach the gospel to my co-workers. At one point I did it through myspace. I sent out a gospel message to my friends on myspace but unfortunately no one responded. I just need the courage and the strength to glorify God by proclaiming his gospel. I need to get rid of the fear of men

Can anyone recommend me a book for this? Thanks


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 13, 2009)

iahm87 said:


> I need a book on how to live the Christian life surrounded by unbelievers. At home everyone is an unbeliever except me. Also at work where there's 40 employees, most are unbelievers, and the few who call themselves Christians act like the world, so I don't know whether they are truly saved. Only my boss is Christian and he teaches bible study.
> 
> Whenever I'm at work I'm asking God that he would guard my tongue from speaking anything that would disgrace him, and from lusting attractive customers. So far i'm doing pretty well on sins of commission. But sins of omission i'm not doing so well. I'm not talking to them about Christ because i'm afraid it would be awkward. But I would ask God for strength in this area. I know that I should preach the gospel to my co-workers. At one point I did it through myspace. I sent out a gospel message to my friends on myspace but unfortunately no one responded. I just need the courage and the strength to glorify God by proclaiming his gospel. I need to get rid of the fear of men
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a book for this? Thanks



Well brother, my wife is from Torrance, Ca too!!! It seems like nearly everything you've expressed has been near my experience 
as well......I hope I can share some of how God has graced me in a similar predicament, and so, may it help you as well in yours! Blessings to you, and keep in touch!


----------



## iahm87 (Feb 13, 2009)

that's nice. what part in torrance, do you know? Hope to hear from you.


----------



## cih1355 (Feb 13, 2009)

_The Quest for Character_, by John MacArthur. The book discusses the Beatitudes, what we should add to our faith, the fruit of the Spirit, and the characteristics of love. 

_Temptation of Christ_, by Thomas Manton. The book discusses the times when we are most likely tempted and how Christ used the word of God to overcome temptation. 

_Tell the Truth_, by Will Metzger. This book is about evangelism.


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 13, 2009)

iahm87 said:


> that's nice. what part in torrance, do you know? Hope to hear from you.



Well........my wife lived with her mom's parents, who lived in rancho pales verdes. She went to Long Beach from 92-93. She then moved to Virginia, and met me. But, she still has many friends from back there. The stuff you mention about "fear of man" regarding others seems to really hit home with me. I think I empathize with you perhaps. Blessings, brother! 

Prayer and blessings!


----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 13, 2009)

I feel for you, brother; my household is the same. I also work in a pretty godless environment. The few Christians are labeled "hippochristians" by most (and some rightly so)!

I've found it best not to whack coworkers over the head with your big study bible. Walk humbly with God; live out your faith. People will notice there is something "different" about you... and start asking questions. This is when they seem to be more receptive to what you have to say. And by all means, stay in prayer for these opportunities. God will bring them!

We will always be surrounded by unbelievers. I'm not sure exactly what type of book you are looking for. How to live as sheep among wolves? How to witness? Two good books that might help:

"Golden Booklet of the True Christian Life" by John Calvin (Baker Books)
"Always Ready" by Dr. Greg Bahnsen (Covenant Media Foundation)

"Golden Booklet" would be for you and your walk;"Always Ready" would be for defending the Christian faith against all other false religions/worldviews... how to explain the hope that is within you.

I'm sure others will chime in on good books... this is the PB, after all! (note: if you ask 
about "good books", you may need to BUMP UP your book fund a little... or alot!)


----------



## christiana (Feb 13, 2009)

Golden Booklet of the True Christian Life, John Calvin
This book is excellent and brief, succinctly declares how we should be living as christians.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's difficult, but possible with God's grace. It often doesn't seem like it, but it builds Christian character to be willing to suffer loneliness, rejection for the sake of Christ. Remember that. God's grace is sufficient, and He will bless you for obedience. Who knows what He will do in the lives of others around you (but it might take a long time and it might be never, up to God alone).

Concentrate on knowing God, obeying Him in life, and learning to love others, even nonbelievers (not embrace their wrong ideas or ways).

Use this time to develop right life patterns and good doctrine. God will reward you.

Others have recommended some books that might be helpful on addressing the situation you are in. Here are some other materials that will help you grow:

Practical Christian Living:
Joseph Pipa, The Lord’s Day
Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - Lord's Day (Paperback) by Joesph A. Pipa, Jr. 9781857922011 



Millennium overview (no longer listed)
http://www.ligonier.org/media_player.php?tabID=2&id=2359

A Case for Amillennialism
Kim Riddlebarger
Amazon.com: Case for Amillennialism, A: Understanding the End Times: Kim Riddlebarger: Books

Westminster Standards
That's the PCA blue notebook that has loose leaf pages- Westminster Standards (Confessions, Larger and Shorter Catechism) with Scripture proofs at the bottom of each page plus it has an excellent concise Reformation historical summary.

http://www.cepbookstore.com/p-561-co...ound-3-ho.aspx

The Blue notebook binder:
http://www.cepbookstore.com/p-76-boo...er-binder.aspx



Westminster Standards Study Guide
GI Williamson
http://www.cepbookstore.com/p-284-the-westminster-confession-of.aspx



Reformed Theology Books
JI Packer, Knowing God
http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exec/product_id/1857/nm/Knowing_God

RC Sproul, The Holiness of God
http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exec/product_id/2965/nm/The_Holiness_of_God_Paperback_

RC Sproul, What is Reformed Theology?
http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exe...Is_Reformed_Theology_Understanding_the_Basics

Calvin Know Cummings, Confessing Christ
http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exec/product_id/2874/nm/Confessing_Christ_020060_



Covenant Theology

Barrett, Michael Love Divine and Unfailing: The Gospel According to Hosea (The Gospel According to the Old Testament)

http://www.wtsbooks.com/product-exe...pel_According_to_the_Old_Testament_Paperback_


----------



## iahm87 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is the Golden Booklet the same as the one on the free internet books on monergism.com?

Book Information | Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 13, 2009)

iahm87 said:


> Is the Golden Booklet the same as the one on the free internet books on monergism.com?
> 
> Book Information | Christian Classics Ethereal Library



Try here
Baker :: Search by Publisher :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry, no books, but spare an hour and listen to the item below; I found it very edifying and educational (and most of all, simple!)


Download #1 (Hell's Best Kept Secret) and have a listen: Living Waters (Ray Comfort and Kirk Cameron) - Today's Broadcast


----------



## Johan (Mar 1, 2009)

christiana said:


> Golden Booklet of the True Christian Life, John Calvin
> This book is excellent and brief, succinctly declares how we should be living as christians.



I can also recommend this little book. Originally it is part of Calvin's Institutes.

If you have problems getting it, I think I have an electronic copy somewhere.


----------

